# My new  fan



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, so I'm getting on the case mod bandwagon, and the first thing I've done is cut a hole in the side with the angle grinder and whacked a fan in there, it's nothing special, looks terrible, but it's free and brought my CPU temp down about 10 degrees, so I'm happy.







Urghhh, now I see all the dust building up on my Zalman! I'd buy some of that air-in-a-can, but it's so damn expensive. Why is that?


----------



## quickie (Jul 27, 2007)

the point is the fan stays where it's supposed to be 

The new fan is taking air out right? Nice recents. Since there was no rear exhaust fan before, all that hot air was probably staying longer in the case!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 27, 2007)

U see that rear fan grille? Cut that too, make sure the 4 mounting holes arent though...


----------



## spud107 (Jul 27, 2007)

bit of black tape for hiding the edge an a fan grille an it should look pretty sweet,




excuse the shitty mspaint job lol


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2007)

spud107 said:


> bit of black tape for hiding the edge an a fan grille an it should look pretty sweet,
> excuse the shitty mspaint job lol



Nah man its all good you got to that effort thanks! I don't think I've got any spare grilles lying around though, so I guess i'll just have to watch my fingers. Might try out the tape idea.



quickie said:


> the point is the fan stays where it's supposed to be
> 
> The new fan is taking air out right? Nice recents. Since there was no rear exhaust fan before, all that hot air was probably staying longer in the case!



No, it is blowing air in, straight onto the CPU fan. Do you think its more important to have an exhaust fan?



tkpenalty said:


> U see that rear fan grille? Cut that too, make sure the 4 mounting holes arent though...



I see. I put a fan there once, but it didn't do shit, and it was noisy as so I took it out. I hadn't thought of cutting off that grille. Thanks.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 27, 2007)

if putting a fan on rear put it on the 5v or speed controller, otherwise i think it would pull out all the air the side fan brings in,


----------



## spud107 (Jul 27, 2007)

or make a cover for it, so it pulls air up from the mobo and the side of zalman,
might as well have another shot of paint, except crapper . . .


----------



## Kammster (Jul 27, 2007)

to cover up the jagged edges you can use a CAD program, or Mircosoft paint program to print out a border, i printed mine on normal paper and spray painted it


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2007)

spud107 said:


> or make a cover for it, so it pulls air up from the mobo and the side of zalman,
> might as well have another shot of paint, except crapper . . .




You are getting good at this mate, time to go into business I think. That looks like a good plan, as soon as I can be bothered taking the whole thing to bits I'll do it, dont particulary want to angle grind the case with the mobo in there


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 2, 2007)

Painted around it. Doesn't look so bad now.


----------



## TheGuru (Aug 25, 2007)

hey man that looks pretty good
except it kind of does look like paint


----------



## AsRock (Aug 25, 2007)

You might want to next time to mark with a pencil around the inside of the fan and mark out the screw holes as well.  That way it will look more like it's always been there.

I'll post a pic of whot i mean in a few mins picture want be perfect and not got around in finishing it.

EDIT
inside case 
fan1 
fan2 

Wish i had time to finish it like a respray and fit some new screws.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 25, 2007)

I might have bothered with that if the fan had been in better condition; if you look at the picture you will see that the screw holes on the side of the fan that is against the case are broken off so I had to use those long screws to go right in to those other holes. And I was in too much of a hurry to cut the hole carefully, the angle grinder is pretty hard to get a clean cut with as well. I'm planning a decent upgrade soon so I don't really care what I do to my shitty old case.


----------



## spud107 (Aug 25, 2007)

i got bored n cut out the rear vent, with wire snips. much better airflow now even though its a small fan.




a bit rough but effective.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 25, 2007)

Cuzza said:


> I might have bothered with that if the fan had been in better condition; if you look at the picture you will see that the screw holes on the side of the fan that is against the case are broken off so I had to use those long screws to go right in to those other holes. And I was in too much of a hurry to cut the hole carefully, the angle grinder is pretty hard to get a clean cut with as well. I'm planning a decent upgrade soon so I don't really care what I do to my shitty old case.



Can always replace it with a larger fan right .  Maybe one same color as your case i have seen the odd one on Newegg i be leave.

As long as your having  FUN!


----------



## keakar (Aug 26, 2007)

if you switch the side fan to exhaust then it will such against the cpu cooler fan trying to get air and they will cancel each other out so both wont blow much air or maybe only the stronger one will get all the air. if you want to add another exhaust fan then put it on the top of case just in front of power supply where all the heat goes anyway. you want to avoid interfere with the cpu airflow.

if i were you i would put the side fan right in the middle of the gpu half on top and half on bottom and use a 120mm fan. by doing it that way you send cool air over the gpu and cpu at same time plus as added benefit the excess air will also flow accross the board to help in cooling it and your ram.

EDIT: those holes in the back of the case are always too small, the first thing i do to any new case is redrill all those holes with a 3/16 drill bit, adding extra holes if needed, and it works just as good as if i cut the openings out but looks better. naturally if you put a fan there you cut it out but if its just regular air being drawn in then redrilling works great and gives you the nicest looking case when your done.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 26, 2007)

spud107 said:


> i got bored n cut out the rear vent, with wire snips. much better airflow now even though its a small fan.
> a bit rough but effective.



Good work, and hey, most of the time no one sees the back of the case so who cares? you gotta get flash like i did only when you put one on the side panel lol.



AsRock said:


> Can always replace it with a larger fan right .  Maybe one same color as your case i have seen the odd one on Newegg i be leave.
> 
> As long as your having  FUN!



Defnitely a larger fan would work. Not that my PC really needs any extra cooling , at full load with fans on low temps are quite reasonable. On the CPU anyway, no sensor on the GPU but it runs sweet, I assume its ok. but  now that i have a job and am gonna get a paycheck next week, maybe I'll be able to buy one. Not that newegg can help. I can only dream of the wondrous things that those Americans have access too...




keakar said:


> if you switch the side fan to exhaust then it will such against the cpu cooler fan trying to get air and they will cancel each other out so both wont blow much air or maybe only the stronger one will get all the air. if you want to add another exhaust fan then put it on the top of case just in front of power supply where all the heat goes anyway. you want to avoid interfere with the cpu airflow.




I wont be switching it to exhaust, that's too much effort. Another exhaust fan would probably be useful though, at the moment the only exhaust is the PSU fan. I was thinking of putting one at the bottom by the graphics card coz it gets pretty hot down there.

here's a pic of it just because i can:


----------



## keakar (Aug 27, 2007)

no dont put exhaust down by the gpu, it is better to exhaust out the top and remove the extra pci slot covers to let it draw air in accross your gpu or you could also put another intake fan blowing directly on the gpu. can also cut hole in bottom of case and put intake fan there blowing directly into the gpu heatsink.

always bring in cool air in from bottom and exhaust hot air out from top because thats how it works naturally.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 27, 2007)

looks better than the rig job on my dads PC 2 holes at the bottom of the right side for in and a 92mm at the top back for out i should post pics lemmee see if i can find a camera


----------

